# Magnaflow Setup



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone running the stock catback with Magnaflow mufflers ? I actually like the stock system but, want just a little more sound. I think this car has the best sounding exhaust system of any modern day muscle car. I was thinking of running the Magna's (nice polished ones) and removing the resonator. thanks for any feedback.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I have the SAP mufflers (Magnaflow) with four tips and can tell you it sounds tough...nice on cruise and louder upon WOT...I have Corsa Indys on my LS-1 Vette and can tell you the Magnaflow is VERY nice...the rest of the SAP exhaust is stock...
Bill


----------

